
Thought #19: Virtual Library - larsolefson
http://blog.shopsimply.me/2012/07/21/thought-19-virtual-library/
======
PythonDeveloper
Dallas/Fort Worth has had virtual libraries for years. You can check out
ebooks just as you can real books from the physical library, and they maintain
a fixed number of licenses. It's using <http://www.overdrive.com/> as the
basis.

